# Celeb Lookalikes (pt. 2)



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

OMG...what happened to E. Van Halen? He looks like he should be in a psych ward.


----------



## blt (Aug 30, 2008)

van halen and cat lady had me laughing out loud, and pope/sidious was funny because they couldn't more opposite...or could they? xD


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

hahaha!! MORE MORE!!!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

lol.....i had gotten all of these in a forwarded email and they are great!


----------

